# Mac N Cheese Sauce - Make Ahead Recipe?



## adias.angel (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi All! =)

We are having a Mac N Cheese bar for our reception. The idea is to have a couple different types of sauces in chaffing dishes and allow our guests to choose which sauce they want to put other their pasta with some different toppings. 

I was wondering if anyone had a good recipe (or two) for a make ahead cheese sauce for mac n cheese that would keep well in a chaffing dish.  Thanks! Carla =)


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you saying the "Mac and Cheese" is plain pasta with a sauce spooned over it? 

Craig


----------



## adias.angel (Jun 16, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Are you saying the "Mac and Cheese" is plain pasta with a sauce spooned over it?



Yep. That's always the way we make it at home. Am I doing something wrong? LOL If I am please tell me. =)


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2011)

adias.angel said:


> Yep. That's always the way we make it at home. Am I doing something wrong? LOL If I am please tell me. =)


 
There are many versions of this dish. Every one I know of usually finishes with some type of crispy topping and is baked in the oven. Not that you are doing something wrong, I just wouldn't call it Mac and Cheese. It sounds more like pasta and cheese sauce, like fettucini alfredo.

Craig


----------



## adias.angel (Jun 16, 2011)

CraigC said:


> It sounds more like pasta and cheese sauce, like fettucini alfredo.



Yea thats pretty much what we are going for except with a cheddar based sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2011)

CraigC said:


> There are many versions of this dish. Every one I know of usually finishes with some type of crispy topping and is baked in the oven. Not that you are doing something wrong, I just wouldn't call it Mac and Cheese. It sounds more like pasta and cheese sauce, like fettucini alfredo.
> 
> Craig




Baked mac 'n' cheese with the crumbs on top is just one version.  Stove top mac 'n' cheese is a legit alternative.  I actually prefer it for its creamier texture.

That said, in this situation, a basic pasta shape or two and a selection of sauces is a good idea for feeding a large group with differing tastes.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd have a couple different pasta types, too. Elbow, spiral, shells... maybe even a spinach pasta.
Maybe some bacon bits on the side, or toasted bread crumbs for those who like baked mac & cheese...
Lots of possibilities. Novel concept.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Baked mac 'n' cheese with the crumbs on top is just one version. Stove top mac 'n' cheese is a legit alternative. I actually prefer it for its creamier texture.
> 
> That said, in this situation, a basic pasta shape or two and a selection of sauces is a good idea for feeding a large group with differing tastes.


 
I was thinking more along the lines of panko, already crisped (pan sauted) pancetta and fresh grated parm as the topping.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2011)

I see.  As a separate option as a topping.


----------



## adias.angel (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! Actually what we will be doing is serving the pasta in martini glasses and the guests can choose their sauce and then top it how they like (sun dried tomatoes, bacon bits, bread crumbs, scallions, etc).  This is easiest for us as we are serving a variety of our favorite foods in small portions. Similar to tapas style. =)


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2011)

Then make a few batches of mornay sauce with different cheeses.

Cheddar
Gruyer/emmenthaler
Bleu
Alfredo

You might consider non-cheese sauces too, since there are dairy allergic folks out there.

Tomato sauce 
peanut sauce
Mushroom sauce


----------



## adias.angel (Jun 16, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Then make a few batches of mornay sauce with different cheeses.



Thank you so much! I would like to make these the day before and then warm them back up for the party. Does this type of sauce store well like that?


----------



## meatroast (Jun 18, 2011)

A nice Bechamel Sauce can be dressed to serve your needs. 
When adding cheese it becomes a Mornay Sauce.
A basic Roux (flour and butter, equal parts), add milk, touch of nutmeg,  blend in cheese of choice, season with white pepper , salt to taste.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 18, 2011)

One thing you need to remember is the cheese sauce can tend to thicken the longer it sits.  You may need to watch the temperature and keep some milk on hand to thin out the sauces.  Or make the second batch a little runnier than the first so when adding to the serving dishes it will even out.  I'm talking from experience with nacho cheese sauce in crockpots at band fundraisers.  What you serve them in may change that.  I'd want to do a trial before doing it for your reception.  Make up the sauces and serve them in the kind of dishes you want and invite a bunch of friends over to taste it and try it out.


----------

